
Bye, bye Adobe - Brajeshwar
https://medium.com/@ramijames/bye-bye-adobe-3c3ba22c4ac0?ref=heydesigner-weekly27
======
Retra
>"This is nothing more than a big player strong-arming its user base and
milking it for money. Adobe, not cool."

I hope that nobody is actually _surprised_ by this. I mean, the second Adobe
announced that it was moving to a cloud service, this is the thought I had,
and I'm no prophet.

Because this is basically the same kind of crap you have to deal with for just
about every subscription, in every medium.

------
orionblastar
This is typical of the tech industry, making it hard to cancel an account so
you are forced to stay a customer and return. I think AOL used to do that, and
had to pay to cancel your account.

Bloatware is nothing new either.

Instead of Photoshop some people would rather use Gimp:
[http://www.gimp.org/](http://www.gimp.org/)

~~~
extropic-engine
I know Gimp is always referenced as the "alternative" to Photoshop but I think
it still suffers from a lot of usability issues. I've found Krita to be a much
better replacement: [https://krita.org/](https://krita.org/)

------
nailer
I've found Adobe products to have interactive performance poor enough to be
considered 'unusable' for even small workflows on a GBP1500 Haswell MBA - the
only other piece of software that's has the same level of latency is Eclipse.

Thanks god for Sketch.

------
ak39
Wow, I see Rami had his cancellation fee waived! I had to fork out another $75
for cancellation and wasn't even allowed to use the product for the remainder
of the period.

Adobe? Never again.

Using Inkscape now for Illustrator replacement. Mixed results.

~~~
corobo
> Luckily I decided to do this exactly a year after I started the account,
> because apparently the terms that I signed up for stipulate that if I cancel
> before that, I’ll be charged a service fee

There's no cancel fee after 1yr+ membership. To be fair you have the option
when you sign up to either go for a year's contract or a month-by-month. The
latter as you might expect costs a bit more

------
mmosta
I rolled with CS5 for so long until the burden of asking clients to provide
backwards compatible source files became too large.

It's both remarkable and a shame to see how far the suite has come since the
days of Photoshop 1.07 on my old Apple.

Regardless, I'll stand by Rami for the decade it'll take for competing
software to mature.

------
robgibbons
Everyone where I work is using Sketch now. No, seriously -- Adobe should be
very worried. People who have used ACS for years are jumping ship by the
dozens.

~~~
hactually
I'm confused - I googled Sketch and saw that is a, not very comparable in my
opinion, tool by Adobe.

Do you have their site?

~~~
thm76
I guess they're talking about
[http://bohemiancoding.com/sketch/](http://bohemiancoding.com/sketch/)

------
socalnate1
I can see why this is frustrating, but did you really need to be such a dick
to the support agent?

